
Ask HN: A tool/SaaS to manage employee access/accounts in one place - proszkinasenne2
Hi everyone. Do you know a reputable &amp; reliable service or tool to manage employee accounts at Github&#x2F;Slack etc?<p>People join my company: I add their Github handles to a group at Github, Slack and a few more including iOS Dev team.<p>I am looking for a tool that would give me an overview on all these accounts, showing who has access where with what account, so that whenever someone joins or leaves the company I can manage them easily and never forget about any of them.<p>I know SSO would partially solve the problem, but I am hoping there is a solution that doesn&#x27;t require it.
======
cimmanom
Seems like an actual use case for a spreadsheet. Is there anything you need
from this tool that a trivial spreadsheet won’t support?

~~~
proszkinasenne2
Comprehensive and up to date overview on the access information.

Github is in charge of a tech team lead, Slack is someone else. Once an
employee leaves, I want to make sure access is limited accordingly. Sending a
bunch of emails and coordinating, then double-checking is the worst nightmare.
If the # of services you use is 5 it's all good. If you use >5 you have to
check each individually every employee sign-off.

We once had an ex-employee receiving Github updates two years after he left
us.

~~~
cimmanom
What is it that you’re looking for your tool to do about this?

~~~
proszkinasenne2
"Comprehensive and up to date overview on the access information" by pulling
data from the services I use and (optionally) managing the permissions for me.

Rippling [1] calls it "provisioning/de-provisioning" and that's exactly what I
am looking for (maybe with periodical checks to make sure we remove
contractors permissions once their job is done) with the exception that I
don't want to set up a new HR system just to get this feature.

[1] - [https://www.rippling.com/provisioning-de-
provisioning/](https://www.rippling.com/provisioning-de-provisioning/)

------
leahcim
Rippling handles that: you can onboard / off-board employees in one click

~~~
proszkinasenne2
Any ideas how much is Rippling for something around 30 PCs? Only the
provisioning/de-provisioning. They sell payroll + Core HR within a package
with the provis./de-provis., but we are outside US plus already have an HR
tool.

------
tarr11
okta?

